

Apple’s iPhone 5S sensors are massively screwed up - slowdown
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/03/apples-iphone-5s-sensors-are-massively-screwed-up-and-so-are-the-games-that-rely-on-them/

======
pedalpete
They finish with "how do you fix hardware", and my understanding would be
"with firmware". I suspect that even though both devices are running the same
version of iOS, aren't the firmware drivers for the chips still different, and
can't they be updated?

~~~
MWinther
And if it's the actual hardware, rather than the software/firmware, I guess
they'll offer free replacements in the Apple Stores for anyone who has the
problem? Sure, it's a hassle for the customer and expensive for Apple, but
hardly the impossible problem to solve the author seems to want to make it out
to be.

------
lightblade
I think this is less of a deal than these journalists are making it.

------
ckayatek
Why is the 5S being tested in a case?

~~~
vonseel
Because people like to buy beautiful things and hide them in clunky cases.

